
Why I Studied Full-Time for 8 Months for a Google Interview - taralx
https://medium.com/@googleyasheck/why-i-studied-full-time-for-8-months-for-a-google-interview-cc662ce9bb13
======
somecallitblues
I went the other way. I did 4 years of computer engineering, wrote compilers,
learnt about binary trees, linked lists, bubble sort, registers and flags
inside CPU, big O notation and then I did a web development subject in the
last semester of the last year and I fell in love with it. I'm a web developer
now and I'm loving it. Haven't found a need for any of the stuff I learnt in
those 4 years so the whole degree feels like a huge waste of time :( Good luck
to the OP and I hope all that knowledge lands him an interesting job at Google
but it's hard to find something more interesting that web development :P

------
taralx
This is the guy that wrote Google Interview University, previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12649740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12649740)

